# Return device to stock without access to ADB



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

As the title says...

The charging port currently does not work. I've tried multiple cables and applying different amounts of pressure, to no avail.

The only other way I can think of to put my device back to stock is via terminal on the device itself. Was planning to copy the files over with an FTP over wireless APP..That is of course if there is a method to revert back.

If not, are there any other ideas as to what I could do?

Thanks.


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't you wireless adb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

I wasn't aware there is such a thing. Looking into it now, thanks.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You need to run fastboot oem lock however to lock the bootloader, you cannot do it wirelessly.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> You need to run fastboot oem lock however to lock the bootloader, you cannot do it wirelessly.


This. Even if you flash it back to stock you won't be able to fast boot lock. Nothing you can do to get back to complete stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

So adbwireless will not work once you reboot into the bootloader to push files?

Currently sitting on my first backup(4.0.2) with root. May just send it back as-is as I am tired of getting defective devices..


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You can push files to your phone using adb, but fastboot is different and required to re-lock the bootloader. You cannot run fastboot commands using adbwireless. So you can flash back to stock, but when you reboot your phone and you see the black Google screen, you'll still see the unlock image at the bottom. So like miketoasty said, you cannot get back to complete stock.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

myDownfall said:


> As the title says...
> 
> The charging port currently does not work. I've tried multiple cables and applying different amounts of pressure, to no avail.
> 
> ...


One thing to try is to reboot the phone and unplug/plug back in. My port went out last week(replacement on its way)

I was able to get it to see my computer after persistently rebooting unplugging and plugging in over and over. Sucks but it finally recognized it and I didn't dare even touch the phone after it did. I successfully got back to 4.02 and locked the bootloader back. It's a longshot but worked for me.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

When I replaced my gf's device I put it back to stock but left the bootloader unlocked. No one has contacted me about it at all. I wouldn't worry about locking the bootloader if I were you as long as you can get the device back to the stock OS.


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I was able to get it to see my computer after persistently rebooting unplugging and plugging in over and over. Sucks but it finally recognized it and I didn't dare even touch the phone after it did. I successfully got back to 4.02 and locked the bootloader back. It's a longshot but worked for me.


I've tried that over the course of the past two days. Sunday was sporadic at best, yesterday it connected in the morning and that was it. I've got it back to 4.0.2 stock so I'll leave it at that for now.

Appreciate all the replies.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, myDownfall there has been tons of reports of people receiving CLN devices that were pre unlocked so you really shouldn't have a problem sending it in unlocked, if they say anything just play the dumb route. As long as the software is complete stock you should be fine.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't even worry about at all. They accused me of being rooted because of the baseband starting with I515.10 so I doubt they'll notice the unlocked bootloader.


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

Pardon if this isn't evident, but if I follow the guide to unroot, how is this possible if I'm using wireless adb? The first command is to reboot the bootloader..Wouldn't this kill the app once it restarts?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

mobile odin might work for you. Get the odin file onto your nexus by using a wifi file explorer and get the mobile odin software. I'm sure this might work


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes.

The next commands are fastboot commands, which are completely different from adb, so the wireless adb apps won't let you do fastboot commands. You can use wireless adb to push files to your phone, pull from your phone, or modify files by using adb shell (like permissions and such). An example would be if you didn't have a ROM zip file on your phone, you could use adb push to get it to your phone.



coldconfession13 said:


> mobile odin might work for you. Get the odin file onto your nexus by using a wifi file explorer and get the mobile odin software. I'm sure this might work


This would be worth looking at.


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

"Yes" to the ODIN... Airdroid the file(s) onto your Gnex and follow ODIN instructions. I do believe this will also relock the device but could be wrong on that one. I have been in real trouble (gnex completely wiped, no ROM) and this returned me to complete stock.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ultimately I would argue that an unlocked bootloader didn't cause your USB port to go bad. As stated I doubt they will ever mess with you over it but if they did I'd argue with them for a long time about that point.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ultimately I would argue that an unlocked bootloader didn't cause your USB port to go bad. As stated I doubt they will ever mess with you over it but if they did I'd argue with them for a long time about that point.


Also it might be better if he does it over the phone. Just to make sure you don't get a cocky sales rep that wants to cause issues. I doubt the guys that get your phone at VZW are gonna give a crap if its unlocked.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Also it might be better if he does it over the phone. Just to make sure you don't get a cocky sales rep that wants to cause issues. I doubt the guys that get your phone at VZW are gonna give a crap if its unlocked.


Indeed. They will probably just send it out for repair and move on with their work day.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Indeed. They will probably just send it out for repair and move on with their work day.


Yep, I doubt they test anything at VZW honestly. I think its shipped back to the manufacturer immediately. I sent my wifes Droid 2 back rooted on accident and never heard a peep about it lol


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah man, (I hate saying this..







) I returned a boot looped nexus the day after I got mine. I was about to go stay on an island that didn't have internet (but Verizon did get signal, go figure) and I knew I wouldn't be able to fix it. I tried fixing it, but it wasn't responding to adb and I was leaving in a couple hours so I took it to Verizon to swap it out.

So I get to Verizon, and look for the most clueless person there. They were real busy and this young blonde chick was free (no offense, spaz ) and I was like perfect! It all worked out; she saw the unlocked logo but when she saw it, she tried sliding it to the side, like actually trying to unlock the phone. When I saw that, I knew I was home free.

But yeah, that's the biggest thing I was worried about, was having somebody that knew anything about that phone getting their hands on it. If they really wanted to be assholes, they could say you've voided your warranty and send you a bill that sends you up the creek w/o a paddle.

Btw, what about using a jig? I've heard people talking about them, would that work? I can't remember how they are used exactly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

Phew. Alright, so after some research I purchased Mobile Odin Pro(in case this crap happens again). Used AirDroid to copy over the PDA file(.5GB file), and selected it in Odin Pro. Made sure the EverRoot option was unchecked and flashed the firmware. Sat on that screen for 5min or so and upon firing back up, SU has been removed.

Currently sitting on 4.0.2 with 4.0.4 radios, but that's the least of my worries. This'll have to do, VZW!

Thank you all, seriously, for all the help.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

But I could see on certain peoples situations that have adb access but screwed up the phone causes a problem. If you messed it up tinkering and couldn't get it to work and go back to verizon for another phone, this is why verizon will probably not get another nexus and why they want locked bootloaders.


----------

